

Athlete Stock Market StarStreet Launches Daily Fantasy Baseball Game - acconrad
http://mashable.com/2012/04/05/fantasy-baseball-starstreet/

======
jerlevine
Giving away $100 to whoever puts up the top score in MLB tomorrow (and you can
enter for free). Get at it: <http://starstreet.com/daily>

